# Phenibut



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey I ordered some Higher Power Phenibut from bodybuilding.com. Is this the right stuff for treating SA? Guess it's also for bodybuilding?


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

-


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Actually I think someone said before phenibut was first for bodybuilding then they realized it also helped with anxiety. I just don't know if it's the same drug.


----------



## Sweeney Todd (Sep 20, 2007)

Higher Power Phenibut is not real phenibut. It does nt really work, open a capsule and you will see that it does nt have the bitter sour taste that should have.

I was ready to quit phenibut until I found the real stuff.


----------



## iamempathy (Sep 6, 2008)

NicktheGreek said:


> Higher Power Phenibut is not real phenibut. It does nt really work, open a capsule and you will see that it does nt have the bitter sour taste that should have.
> 
> I was ready to quit phenibut until I found the real stuff.


hi NicktheGreek,

May I ask, where did you find "real" Phenibut? From which supplier?


----------



## Sweeney Todd (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi iamempathy,

Higher Power Phenibut, is a product of bodybuilding.com and is not the real thing, but they also carry Primaforce phenibut, and PhenibutXT that both are pretty good. If you want to save money you can buy the Primaforce phenibut in powder, its not fun to shallow this stuff (mix it with a citric fruit juice), but you can save a lot, especially if you are a regular user.

Now, if you want to be SERIOUSLY anxiety free try together phenibut (say 1500mg) and 0.5-1mg Xanax. The only problem is how quickly you develop tolerance to this stuff.


----------



## iamempathy (Sep 6, 2008)

NicktheGreek said:


> Hi iamempathy,
> 
> Higher Power Phenibut, is a product of bodybuilding.com and is not the real thing, but they also carry Primaforce phenibut, and PhenibutXT that both are pretty good. If you want to save money you can buy the Primaforce phenibut in powder, its not fun to shallow this stuff (mix it with a citric fruit juice), but you can save a lot, especially if you are a regular user.
> 
> Now, if you want to be SERIOUSLY anxiety free try together phenibut (say 1500mg) and 0.5-1mg Xanax. The only problem is how quickly you develop tolerance to this stuff.


Hi Nick!

Thank you so much for taking the time to reply.

Have you tried taking Picamilon before? I have been recently reading that it may be useful for treating anxiety.

I have been prescribed both Diazapam and Clonazepam before. The problem in my case is that I was prescribed when I lived overseas. Now that I'm back in the U.S, I don't have a prescription for here.

Cheers!,

Shaun


----------



## Sweeney Todd (Sep 20, 2007)

You welcome Shaun,

Yes I have tried picamilon, from my experience, and from what other people say, it works, but is not strong enough even in high doses. I think I have tried all the drugs and supplements that people discuss in this forum (except Nardil and Parnate as I am worried about the side-effects).

Here is what works best for me:

Xanax or Klonopin, (xanax is less toxic, but both seem safe)
Phenibut 1,5 gr together with 2.4gr Piracetam, (makes phenibut stronger).
Sinemet 25/100 carbidopa/levodopa, extra dopamine helps, make sure you use it with food and you get more than 70mg carbidopa in one dose, as I used to have nausea in the past.

Also you can check the thread for Niacin.

Trust me, this is what work best for SA with minimum side-effects, try them first, would save you time researching drugs and supplements.


----------



## newguy1985 (Sep 10, 2008)

shoudl someone be really careful wtih this stuff if their mood is already unstable? I can have a very good day followed by wishing there is a bullet in me


----------



## Chronosxx1 (Dec 19, 2013)

I just received an order of Phenibut from Liftmode.com This morning I took 1500mg of the crystalline powder measured with the included 500mg scooper and this is the first day in a long time at work that I was nearly anxiety free! This stuff is great and I'm glad that I just happened upon it last week. My only concern is what I've read about tolerance to it being developed very rapidly and therefore cannot be taken daily.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Chronosxx1 said:


> I just received an order of Phenibut from Liftmode.com This morning I took 1500mg of the crystalline powder measured with the included 500mg scooper and this is the first day in a long time at work that I was nearly anxiety free! This stuff is great and I'm glad that I just happened upon it last week. My only concern is what I've read about tolerance to it being developed very rapidly and therefore cannot be taken daily.


1 in 4 days


----------



## apollo66 (Jan 29, 2014)

*? About phenibut.*

I have extreem anxiety disorder.I used to be on benzos.I've heard wondrous things about phenibut.is there anything I can take in conjunction with phenibut to slow down the process of developing a high threshold for tollerence?when they say phenibut stops working after daily use what does that mean?does that mean it stops working at the recommended dose or does it mean it stops working period?can I keep increasing the dose?there's a great plus to phenibut and that is its readily available and a insanily cheap price unlike benzos.any feedback will be greatly appreciated


----------



## zordrac (Jul 6, 2014)

*Phenibut tolerance*

Iv been taking phenibut every day now for over a year and my dose has hardly changed, if you abuse it then tolerance will come quick. I did worry about tolerance for a long time but I get the same effect now as when I started. I take one dose of about 2g in the morning and it lasts all day. I understand that we are all different but for me it was to much of a disruption to have days off. It is addictive but things were so bad I had to accept that. Find the right dose for you by starting small and take only what is needed. I buy my Phenibut off eBay and only if it has a purity % like 99.8%, its a big risk on quality otherwise. Phenibut has changed my life completely zero anxiety but it took a while to teach my brain that I was no longer anxious. Good luck.


----------



## Angier (Oct 14, 2015)

Does anyone know if this Phenibut makes birth control pills less effective?


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

Angier said:


> Does anyone know if this Phenibut makes birth control pills less effective?


I don't think your going to find a 100% answer to this. But I wouldn't think so.


----------

